# Jaws in chuck not holding parts evenly



## niknak (May 7, 2020)

Hello!

I recently bought my first lathe, an 800 series Logan. It came with what probably is the original 3-jaw chuck. I noticed that the jaws of the chuck don't hold parts along the full length of the jaws, only the back end of the jaws actually touch the part. This is of course is affecting rigidity. 

I removed the jaws and cleaned them and re-lubed the scroll, but that didn't help. Any idea if this can be fixed, or should I start shopping for a new chuck?

Thanks!


----------



## talvare (May 7, 2020)

Check out this video:






Ted


----------



## niknak (May 7, 2020)

Thanks Talvare. That's definitely a way to fix the problem. I don't have a grinding wheel, and I assume that a grinding wheel is more money than a chuck, so I guess I'll start chuck shopping.


----------



## benmychree (May 7, 2020)

I think that you will be happier with a new chuck in any case.


----------



## niknak (May 7, 2020)

If anyone has any chuck recommendations, where and what to buy, I'm all eyes. My lathe has the 1-1/2" x 8tpi spindle nose. I'm thinking a 6" 4-jaw independent would be a good all-in-one solution.


----------



## benmychree (May 7, 2020)

Having to chuck all parts with a 4J will take a lot of fun out of machining for you, you really need both.  I would stay away from Chinese chucks, something European would be much better if you can afford it.


----------



## mikey (May 8, 2020)

I agree that a new or a good used chuck is going to be a better choice. 

Here is one to consider. It is a 6" Buck Adjust-tru chuck that looks pretty good, for a not bad price. Typically, these Adjust-tru chucks cost more for just a plain back version that requires a back plate to fit your lathe. 

If you are patient, a decent plain back Pratt Burnerd, Bison, Rohm or Yuasa chuck will turn up. These are very good brands that will likely last most of your lifetime if cared for.


----------



## TomKro (May 8, 2020)

You may want to consider picking up a Jacobs headstock chuck while you're hunting for a full size chuck replacement.  You can often find them in the $80 to $120 price range.  Limits you to 3/4 inch, but gives you something to play with.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (May 8, 2020)

Last year I bought one of those Bison combination chucks (independent 4-jaw with a scroll that moves all 4 jaws). It was eye-wateringly expensive, costing about 3/4 of what I pad for the lathe, but I do not regret it one bit.


----------



## Buffalo21 (May 8, 2020)

I bought a 6-1/4” Bison, with 2 piece jaws, one of the best purchases I’ve ever made


----------



## mksj (May 8, 2020)

The Shar's chucks are pretty reasonable and are a good price for what you get. If you need better TIR for repeat operations then I would look at an adjustable (Set-Tru) type. I would go with 2 piece jaws. Better chuck jaws are often ground with a very slight taper increasing toward the back of the chuck jaws. Each jaw should be numbered corresponding to the chuck position.





						6" 3 jaw Self Centering Scroll Lathe Chucks 2 Piece Jaws with 1-1/2-8" Fully Machined Threaded Back Plate
					

Shars Tool




					www.shars.com
				








						CS63 6-1/4" 3 Jaw Cast Steel Self Centering Scroll Lathe Chuck
					

Shars Tool




					www.shars.com
				








						6" 3 Jaw .0005" Adjustable Universal Chuck 2 Piece Jaws
					

Shars Tool




					www.shars.com
				











						TMX 6" 3 Jaw Self Centering Manual Chuck Set Tru Plain Back 3-866-0600P
					

TMX 6" 3 Jaw Self Centering Manual Chuck Set Tru Plain Back 3-866-0600P




					www.smalltools.com


----------



## niknak (May 8, 2020)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. I decided on the Shars 6". The first link that MKSJ suggested. I'll probably have to disassemble it for deburring, cleaning, and lubing before it's ready for use, but that seems to be standard practice these days for new stuff.


----------

